# Baby round yoke cardigan - First design for 2016 by Oge Knitwear designs



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This sweet little jacket is knitted from the bottom up, sleeves worked on the flat and then joined to the yoke, which means minimal seaming, and is perfect for dressing up any outfit. Would certainly dress up babys Christening outfit if knitted in traditional white.

SIZE
Approx age 0-3 months, 3-6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months
MATERIAL REQUIRED
Fine Sporstweight #2 yarn, (Extra fine merino DK), 116m (127 yards) per 50 gram ball. 254 to 508 yards.
One pair 3.75mm extra long straight needles, or circular needles. (US 5: UK 9)
One pair 3.25mm (US 3 : UK 10) needles for Sleeve (Option 1)
Stitch holders
3 buttons for Jacket

Available on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-yoke-cardigan-3
Cost Australian Dollars $5.00 (about $3.61 US)


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely little jacket.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

great little sweater and I'm sure a basic shape/technique that would lend itself to other pattern stitches....really lovely...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Love. Love. Love.
Thank you for the link.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is so sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, Vera, as are all your amazing designs. You never fail to surprise me with your mind full of these lovely patterns.

Thank you for such a beautiful pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

oge designs said:


> This sweet little jacket is knitted from the bottom up, sleeves worked on the flat and then joined to the yoke, which means minimal seaming, and is perfect for dressing up any outfit. Would certainly dress up babys Christening outfit if knitted in traditional white.
> 
> SIZE
> Approx age 0-3 months, 3-6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months
> ...


Beautiful,as usual!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another gorgeous pattern for the smallest fashion-conscious set!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh, how beautiful. I love it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just lovely!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful &#128516;


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute top. :thumbup:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful .


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful I will go take a look, thank you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh i love this!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely design.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is so lovely, I just love your patterns. Couldn't resist, just purchased this one. Thank you.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

This is so pretty and just what I'm looking for but I need it for 2 y/o girl.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Stunning My youngest granddaughter is one soon, this will just lovely.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Another precious pattern - always love your style!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so lovely! Really pretty stitch pattern!


----------



## cathyjt (Jul 27, 2012)

This is another lovely pattern from you. I have a boys pattern for my grandchild to come and will buy this one incase the baby is a girl. Love it


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely adorable new design.. your creativity inspires me!xows


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for all your support, and feedback xox


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful design!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Adorable! Love the stitch pattern wish it was bigger as my last grand just outgrew the baby sizes. Yes the pattern does give ideas for the bigger kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous. Another little cracker x


----------

